# OnePass problems with "new" vs. repeats



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

Just setting up a new Bolt, and having some problems with OnePass.

I created OnePasses for 5 prime time news shows on MSNBC, each of which repeats one, two or even three times each night.

In all cases, I have set these parameters:

Recordings only, New episodes only, New only, All, Space Needed, and then padding of 2/1, 1/1, or 1/2 depending on the show.

Currently, the only day where the NEW flag is correctly showing (for just the first airing of each program) is tonight.

For all future days, only the first airing of 2 of the 5 programs has the NEW flag. Which two depends on the night - it's usually but not always the same two programs.

None of the repeat airings have the NEW flag set.

Despite this: on all nights, all airings of each of the five shows are set to record - so rather than recording 5 new episodes per night, I have literally dozens of recordings set over the upcoming week.

That includes later today, where all five of the NEW episodes plus all of their repeats are scheduled. 

These future recordings show up in the ToDo list; in both grids (as double-checkmarks); in the list of Upcoming for the passes, etc. - in other words, no matter where I look.

I therefore cannot tell if the TiVo is going to record too little, too much, or -- well, no idea what it's going to do.

I haven't had a new TiVo in a long time - in fact, just unplugged my Series 1! (Which I was still occasionally using, believe it or not.) But the old TiVo, and even my Comcast DVR, were never this mixed up.

Has anyone seen this kind of problem, and is there a solution?

Is there something in my combination of settings (recordings only rather than recordings and streaming, or maybe the padding) that might be confusing the TiVo?

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

IraF said:


> Just setting up a new Bolt, and having some problems with OnePass.
> 
> I created OnePasses for 5 prime time news shows on MSNBC, each of which repeats one, two or even three times each night.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with your settings. MSNBC and other news channels sometime fail to have correct metadata. As for MSNBC, you will notice that next weeks daytime is generic and won't change to specific titles until the weekend. That's "normal". I would suggest, at least for tonight, that you wait until tomorrow before making any conclusions. It's common for TiVo to indicate a program will record, even though it gets flagged as "not new" or "repeat" in History and not recorded.

It used to be worse. Before the 11pm repeat was shown as new. Now the 11pm Brian Williams program has fixed that issue.

If you are recording sequential programs on one channel, you don't need padding. Well, maybe on the last one. MSNBC and NBC have really poor metadata, especially for late night.

If you look at the programs in the guide, you can see the R on subsequent programs. Example: Rachel at 9pm is (HD, CC, Stereo), and at 12am & 4am it's (HD, CC, Stereo, R). We hope that the box knows that R means repeat.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks - I was about to repost, as I did more searches on this and see that you have called this, or something like it, the TDS Virus.

I'll have to see what happens. When might TiVo self-correct? Right now I see it will be refreshing guide data around 5 hours after the last time it did - does it typically update every 5 hours?

I see what you mean about next week's MSNBC daytime. Even Andrea Mitchell Reports isn't shown, let alone the variants of MSNBC Live.

It's amusing though that the first show that is NOT marked NEW next Monday afternoon is actually the first non-generic show of the afternoon, MTP Daily. All the generic shows before it are marked NEW. Very strange.

Prime time shows have the right titles, but follow the same pattern of just two airings per night marked NEW.

As for padding, back to back on the same channel has always been a problem. I don't know if TiVo drops anything in between - Comcast DVR would lose a few seconds, which could destroy a punch line.

But whether TiVo is better at that or not, you will still always have the problem of the start and/or end of shows put into the wrong recording, so you need to keep all adjacent content around until you get to watching it. (If, that is, you are a bit compulsive about seeing those starts and ends.)

When I pad sequential programs on the same channel, it does force the recorder to use a different tuner for the subsequent show. Assuming 2 minutes of padding on both shows, that creates a 4 minute window during which 2 tuners are in use, reducing the number of shows that can be recorded simultaneously. That's something I can always find several solutions to.

I'll check back later. Thank you!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

IraF said:


> Thanks - I was about to repost, as I did more searches on this and see that you have called this, or something like it, the TDS Virus.
> I'll have to see what happens. When might TiVo self-correct? Right now I see it will be refreshing guide data around 5 hours after the last time it did - does it typically update every 5 hours?
> I see what you mean about next week's MSNBC daytime. Even Andrea Mitchell Reports isn't shown, let alone the variants of MSNBC Live.
> It's amusing though that the first show that is NOT marked NEW next Monday afternoon is actually the first non-generic show of the afternoon, MTP Daily. All the generic shows before it are marked NEW. Very strange.
> ...


No problem. Guide updates are about every 26 hours. It used to be really close to that, but the Rovi takeover made is less predictable.
MTP Daily is always there, but Hardball is the start of the prime time that gets repeats, so those program names are always there.
I have never padded when the second show is one that falls into my viewing schedule. I record The Tonight Show and Late Night. On my feed, there is almost a minute of early slop on both programs. But since I watch both, I don't care. Which brings me to this: you watch a program regularly you know what needs padding and what doesn't. It doesn't seem important to pad "next week on...", like Blue Bloods.
The logo for MSNBC has been wrong for years. I have sent TiVo a support request. They recently broke the logo for TWC.
I set a 1P for MSNBC prime time tonight on my Premiere. I seldom use it, but it's good for tests.

Notice that 6pm on Monday is "With All Due Respect". Nice job Rovi.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

I saw that "With All Due Respect" is scheduled. After that was cancelled, I heard that they would be back for a few shows, but maybe those already aired, can't remember.

Take a look at the schedule at msnbc.com if you want an even bigger laugh. Almost every daytime show is wrong - I think Tamron Hall is even still listed, or certainly was last week, well after she left the air, and the schedule also shows several programs airing at the same time.

I've disabled logos in the guide - too hard for me to read. Glad they offer that option at least.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

IraF said:


> I saw that "With All Due Respect" is scheduled. After that was cancelled, I heard that they would be back for a few shows, but maybe those already aired, can't remember.
> 
> Take a look at the schedule at msnbc.com if you want an even bigger laugh. Almost every daytime show is wrong - I think Tamron Hall is even still listed, or certainly was last week, well after she left the air, and the schedule also shows several programs airing at the same time.
> 
> I've disabled logos in the guide - too hard for me to read. Glad they offer that option at least.


It's not just in the guide though. Every time I select the channel those lower case letters are there. Even worse is the even older logo when you look at some screens:
M
S
NBC


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

TiVo recorded exactly what it said it would: all original airings and all repeats. It looks like I'll need manual 1P's to solve this.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm encountering chaos.

1. Delete individual episodes from todo list that I don't want recorded - they remain in todo list.

2. Items in the guide that SHOULD be recorded - they have a 1P - are not checked there and not included in the todo list.

3. Try to cancel a future recording in the guide that is set from 1P - the choices available will vary illogically.

For instance, one programs offers:

Record As Planned
OnePass & other options

OnePass & other options offers:

<Watch Now> My Shows (er what???)
<Record again> Options

And finally, in Options I can find "cancel this recording". What is it doing under Record again options?

If I click Watch Now, some copy of the show that is in my list of recordings begins to play. That is a bizarre leap from a future airing in the guide, to an older recording.

Anyway, cancelling from there - has no effect on the todo list or the checkmarks in the guide.

For other future shows, I see something more reasonable:

Modify Recording - under which there is a cancel, and no Record again. This actually makes sense.

I am confused.


----------

